# Third Time's The Charm !



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello All, 

Well after a slightly turbulent ride last month and a BFN due to failed ovulation here we go again! The clinic have very kindly agreed to giving me my new meds (provera) to bring AF along as she's still in hiding somewhere . .  when you don't want her she's there and when you actually need her to arrive   lol.  5 days of tablets and then upto two weeks before she arrives the minx, I was very lucky last time and the bleed began at 4 days into the course so hoping she arrives soon and we can get started again. 
I will also be on Chlomid again but this time at a reduced dose to try and prevent there being to many little folicles, I'm really hoping all will go well and wont have to cancel again     This will be our last IUI if treatment proceeds so here to hoping that by christmas I'll be in the BFP club. 

Best wishes, hugs and happiness to all the fab FF ladies with me in the 'waiting room of life' I'm sure we can keep each other sane


----------



## Mr &amp; Mrs Bubble (Oct 19, 2011)

Really not sure why I'm posting this but am so excited!!!! AF finally arrived, never thought I'd enjoy saying that sentence   lol. But FINALLY we get the show back on the road, starting my Chlomid tomorrow and then scan booked for the 25th to see whats lurking. 

FINGERS CROSSED


----------

